
End of the line for Code Quarterly - j_baker
http://gigamonkeys.wordpress.com/2011/10/17/end-of-the-line-for-code-quarterly/
======
asteroid
Um, that was in the fall?

I have a hard time understanding his problems anyway. I have no trouble
getting programmers to write for me. I wave money at them; they respond.

